# What should your wedding dress be like



## debodun (Aug 22, 2020)

https://play.howstuffworks.com/quiz...ebrity-wedding-dress-matches-your-personality

I got this:


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 22, 2020)

What ever you want it to be like.  I really don't care about celebrities.  They are just people like the rest of us.  I get really tired of hearing about royal weddings.  The first time I had a long white dress with all the trimmings.  The wedding was held in a church.  The second time it was a pastel blue and floor length.  The wedding was held in the yard of the place my boyfriend and I lived.  The third time my current husband and I wore jeans and were married at the courthouse.   That turned out be be my best marriage.  Bottom line, if you want to be happily married, get married in your jeans.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 22, 2020)

I got 
*You Got:*
*Chrissy Teigen's Dress*
Chrissy is outspoken about her opinions, and she doesn't care about what other people think of her. You're basically her twin, since you're outgoing and funny as well, but you would also look great in her ballgown wedding dress. This will show off your larger-than-life personality since it would make a bold statement at any type of wedding.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 22, 2020)

*Kate Middleton's Gown

You're polite and kind like Kate Middleton, and her wedding dress was a modest ensemble with unique lace decorations. This means that you don't care to be the centre of attention, but the spotlight always seems to fall on you anyway. You also have an introverted personality, but you mask this by being outgoing in social settings.*

100% me totally!

That was great fun, Deb!


----------



## chic (Sep 18, 2020)

I got Chrissy also.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2020)

Kate Middleton


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 18, 2020)

Kate Middleton

You're polite and kind like Kate Middleton, and her wedding dress was a modest ensemble with unique lace decorations. This means that you don't care to be the center of attention, but the spotlight always tends to fall on you anyway. You also have an introverted personality, but you mask this by being outgoing in social settings.


----------



## Wren (Sep 18, 2020)

Kim Kardashian (fine by me as long as I don’t end up with her butt !)


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 18, 2020)

*You Got:*
*Kate Middleton's Gown*
You're polite and kind like Kate Middleton, and her wedding dress was a modest ensemble with unique lace decorations. This means that you don't care to be the center of attention, but the spotlight always tends to fall on you anyway. You also have an introverted personality, but you mask this by being outgoing in social settings.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 4, 2020)

I got Kate Middleton, too.


----------

